# What is Norton Cache



## Sodapop (Feb 21, 2014)

My external photo file has many ,many files labeled Norton cache. Does anyone know what are they for and should I remove them?

Thanks

soda


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 21, 2014)

Are you running any Norton utilities?

Tony Jay


----------



## Sodapop (Feb 21, 2014)

Norton is my antivirus etc. Has always worked well for me, just don't know what the caches are there for taking up space


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 21, 2014)

Usually, cache files are intended to speed things up.


----------



## Sodapop (Feb 21, 2014)

Just don't see the importanceof a 100 or so folders titled cache amongst my photo files


----------

